# Mathews bows



## spanky27

I bought a new Mathews S2 in late june. I shoot about 100-150 arrows a week (on average), and I've had to replace the serving at the "pressure point" three times. I've been told to expect to replace the serving in this spot on any single cam, but three times in 3 months? seriously? Any ideas out there how to make the serving last longer? Hope I explained it enough for everyone to understand the spot where the serving is fraying and unraveling.


----------



## bust'em

Buy a winners choice string for it. I had the same problem, until I bought a winners choice string. I shoot about 60 arrows a day 5 days a week, all year long until bow season starts. My string is 3 years old now, and hasnt started sepparating yet.


----------



## duckmander

what do you mean pressure point? the point of where you attach you release. if so you could

#1 put on a D loop to attach your release to.
or 
#2 serve with some of the harder more plastic serving.(not fast flight)
or
#3 put a layer of dental floss under your knock down below where you release would be. then replace the floss every so often.


----------



## kase

yeah i think the d loop would solve your problem as well. you may have to do some minor adjusting to get your desired draw length


----------



## spanky27

I wasn't talking about where i attach my release, i already have a loop. When the cam rotates there is a point (at full draw) where the string rests on a "point" that cause pressure. hard to explain by typing. but that has cause the serving to fray and unravel. does that help?


----------



## duckmander

my mq1 has done this since new. all i could think of is to use some of the old type serving it is like plastic. fishing line kind of. i sont shoot mine enough anymore to need it.

you may try a thicker nylon serving. but dont go too thick or it may roll off the cam.

good luck.


----------



## duckmander

also if its fraying really bad you may want to take it to your bow shop and have them see if there is a bur inside the cam causing your problem.sometimes the mill marks from the machine will be rough enough to cause a problem. it may need to be filed/sanded smooth.


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster

they guy above me is right, buy a winners choice string. i used the one i had on my mathews for over 3 years and the guy that bought my bow is still using it today. you might try tradding in that mathews for a bow-tech. i did and its the best move i ever made!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sod44

i got a mathews bow just last year and it is probobly the best investment ive ever done.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Bring it in to a local pro shop. That's always the best Idea. Also... is it a Zebra Twist string? That's what you should have on it.


----------



## spanky27

It is a Zebra string, and I've taken it in twice already to replace the serving, this next one will be #3.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

I'm gonna do you a favor. My dad owns the Mathews shop, Riverside Archery in Washington. Post EXACTLY what your problem is, and I'll ask him the solution to the problem. He knows Mathews like the back of his hand. When I worked there I've seen similar problems, and it's usually a problem with the cam or the idler wheel. Anyway, yeah. Post a detailed description of the problem, and if you can, a picture, and I'll figure out the problem. And if I can't, I'll try to call Mathews and they'll know for sure.

P.S. If you are the original owner, it should be warrantied.


----------



## TNESS

Hey sody you never got a mathews bow you got like 1st year bow or what ever that thing is......haha mathews bow


----------



## spanky27

Here's a picture of the fraying. Like I stated in the earlier posts, where it's fraying is where the serving comes to rest at full draw. It rests on the point that is up and to the right of the fraying. I think a spur from the manufacturer might be on the right track. thanks for your help deluxe


----------



## sod44

TNESS said:


> Hey sody you never got a mathews bow you got like 1st year bow or what ever that thing is......haha mathews bow


yea tness you would know wouldnt you. who are u?


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

spanky27 said:


> Here's a picture of the fraying. Like I stated in the earlier posts, where it's fraying is where the serving comes to rest at full draw. It rests on the point that is up and to the right of the fraying. I think a spur from the manufacturer might be on the right track. thanks for your help deluxe


I should be able to get back to you in the morning, it's my day off. I'll write myself a note and get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

ok spanky, heres the situation. Evidently this is something that occurs all the time with almost all Solocam bows. I asked my father and he said that it doesn't need to be replaced and that it won't eat at the bowstring, and it's nothing to worry about. He is a very knowledgeable man, and has been a certified Mathews dealer for over three years. I didn't know about this because I have always shot an alpine Denali, a dual-cam bow. But yeah, just let the serving go, maybe have your local proshop guy just burn the ends of the broken serving and tap them down so they won't keep unraveling.

Peace.


----------



## spanky27

Thanks dude, I'll keep on eye on the bow string just to make sure, but I appreciate the advice. I've been burning the serving off as it unravels. Any thoughts how Mathews could prevent this? I've never heard of it before?


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

Not a clue. It's just the way ALL solocam bows are, I guess. He says you get the same problems with solocams in bowtech, hoyt, alpine, jennings, and all of the other bows that deal in single cam technology. Just make sure when you burn that serving you don't catch a strand on the bowstring. I've been there before.


----------



## bust'em

Buy a winners choice string Ill bet you wont have the problem again.Mine was the same way until I bought one and I havent had a problem yet with it . Its been 3 years now. Get rid of the zebra string.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

bust'em said:


> Buy a winners choice string Ill bet you wont have the problem again.Mine was the same way until I bought one and I havent had a problem yet with it . Its been 3 years now. Get rid of the zebra string.


For what it's worth, I disagree with this. A different string is still going to get contact in the same areas, the serving, if anything is what should change. But hey, if it's really bothering you, maybe it's worth a try, but I wouldn't change anything till your season is over.


----------



## Pdiddlydoe

The same thing just started happening to my Matthews. So I don't need to worry about it huh? I would hate to shoot my eye out!


----------



## bretts

I've had two winners choice strings on my mathews....It doesn't matter. It still wears out over time. The string gets a lot of wear there. I replace my string every year anyways, you shoot it enough you should be replacing that string after every year.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Just keep your string waxed up good. Mine does the same thing but I just keep lots of was on the string and that works. While at full draw have someone wax the parts of the string that you can't get to while the bow isn't at full draw. Be safe while doing that though, good luck...


----------



## NDTerminator

I have a Reflex Xtreme solo cam that I've been shooting for 7 years and have not have seen this problem. Haven't seen it on either of my wife's Matthews (Mustang & FX) which she has shot for 5-6 years...

For the record, I change strings on compounds every 2 years irregardless of visible wear...


----------



## arrows

that is very common with the mathews bows ive had a switchback and i have a dren. they both did and do it after 200 shots or so u can start to see it all i do is put more serving were it is wearing out. i usually do this a couple of times before i change my strings.


----------



## spanky27

I understand that I should expect it, but my major problem was that I had it repaired twice and need it repaired a third time, when the bow is only 3 months old. I have been shooting it with the string exposed, it just makes me nervous thinking the string might be the next thing to start fraying.


----------



## NDTerminator

The moral of the story is next time buy a Reflex. You won't have this issue and you'll have an extra $500 in your pocket...


----------



## Starky

I haven't had this problem with my Ovation but it has a Zebra String.


----------

